# Form 80 - Address history



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

I think this question has been asked many times earlier. However, I have not got any satisfactory answer for my case. 
I have lived in India all my life. But, I have gone abroad many times for short trips, ranging from 7 days to 3 months. I need advice on filling address history section in Form 80.

Which of the following way should I choose to fill the address section.

First Option
-------------
Aug'2007 - Aug' 2017: My Indian home address
Period1: Foreign address 1
Period2: Foreign address 2
In this case, there will be some overlap of foreign address dates with my indian address dates


second Option
-------------
Aug'2017-Jan'2015: My Indian home address
Dec' 2015 - Jan'2014: Abroad address
dec'2014-Jan'2013: My Indian home address
dec'2013-Jan'2012: abroad address
In this case, I need to repeat my indian home address many times.

Kindly suggest which way have you guys chosen while filling form 80 in case you had a similar scenario. I personally favor first option.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

ausimmigration said:


> I think this question has been asked many times earlier. However, I have not got any satisfactory answer for my case.
> I have lived in India all my life. But, I have gone abroad many times for short trips, ranging from 7 days to 3 months. I need advice on filling address history section in Form 80.
> 
> Which of the following way should I choose to fill the address section.
> ...


Hello,

I have never been to abroad ever but had different addresses within India only. For e.g. I joined my job at place A whereas my home address is B. So while I am residing at address A at the moment my home address still exists. If that makes my case similar to yours then you should enter address details in chronological order i.e *'Second Option'*

Thats what i think. Lets wait for others to comment.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Second option would be clear timeline


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> I think this question has been asked many times earlier. However, I have not got any satisfactory answer for my case.
> I have lived in India all my life. But, I have gone abroad many times for short trips, ranging from 7 days to 3 months. I need advice on filling address history section in Form 80.
> 
> Which of the following way should I choose to fill the address section.
> ...


You don't have a choice
You have to go for option 2
You are grumbling about having to fill 4/5 entries.
I had to fill 3 additional pages just for my addresses in the last 10 years

Cheers


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

newbienz said:


> You don't have a choice
> You have to go for option 2
> You are grumbling about having to fill 4/5 entries.
> I had to fill 3 additional pages just for my addresses in the last 10 years
> ...


HAHAHA.. 

Thanks for your answer. I was not grumbling but seeking advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> HAHAHA..
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I was not grumbling but seeking advice.


I understand. I was also just joking 
You don't have to fill address for short holidays you took.
Just to clarify it

Cheers


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

In my form 80 I have done it like this:
Period 1- permanent adrress. During this time I have gone for vacation to...(destination) and stayed at...(address).
Period 2 - permanent address. During this time I have gone for business trip...
Etc
I believe in this way its more for case officer to understand all those movings. 
There were no questions to it.


----------



## arunmakhija (Nov 29, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You don't have a choice
> You have to go for option 2
> You are grumbling about having to fill 4/5 entries.
> I had to fill 3 additional pages just for my addresses in the last 10 years
> ...


Hi newbienz

the question on Address history only has space for 5-6 addresses, how do you attach extra pages in this Form 80 ?
or do we just mention in Part T as the top of the form says - If you need more space for any answers, give details at Part T –Additional information

thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> I think this question has been asked many times earlier. However, I have not got any satisfactory answer for my case.
> I have lived in India all my life. But, I have gone abroad many times for short trips, ranging from 7 days to 3 months. I need advice on filling address history section in Form 80.
> 
> Which of the following way should I choose to fill the address section.
> ...


You do NOT state stay on short trips as if you have lived there... Only state addresses where you actually LIVED. All vacations/shorter trips you declare, but not where you declare permanent addresses.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have a query.
I am living in Australia for last 3 years but came to India to visit my parents only once in this time frame for 2 months at a stretch. So will this 2 months also show in my address history?

I am entering this in the international travel table, but confused as to I should enter this in address history also?


----------

